# Coal Loader Switch Help!



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have my HO scale coal loader soleniod fine tuned now. Added a cut down conical spring, does better. I hooked up the switch and wires. Powered up and the thing went down! I hit the switch and the chute went up. How do I wire the switch correctly? I see 2 clips on the bottom. I guess the power/input/output wiring was wrong? Not to sure where I went wrong.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you posting this in the correct section? Is this a Flyer HO component??


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Autorama really. Nobody here is into classic/vintage HO like me, except for shaygetz. I figure some one will know here in the S section since it is made by 'Flyer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You might want to try to compare the "S" scale Am Flyer Seaboard Coal Loader wiring diagram -- if both made by Flyer, chances that they may be similar??


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Don, the button is similar to dumping cars and un-couplers. The HO counterpart is a different beast then the Seaboard coaler.


----------

